# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1969م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1969م
1- اسم القانون
يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1969 ) .
2- إلغـــاء
يلغى قانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1931 .
3- تعريــف
في هذا القانون وما لم يقتض صياغ الكلام معنى آخر تكون للكلمات الآتية المعاني الواردة أمام كل منها على التوالي :
المحكمة : يقصد بها المحكمة العليا
علامة تجارية : يقصد بها أي علامة ظاهرة مستعملة أو مقترح استعمالها ذات صلة أو- متعلقة ببضائع بغرض تمييز بضائع شخص عن بضائع أشخاص آخرين. وما لم يكن استعمالها غير مسموح به فقد تتكون العلامة التجارية من أي علامة مميزة بما في ذلك ، كلمة ، أو اسم ، أو كلمة منتحلة ، أو رمز ، أو وشم ، أو وصف اعتباطي أو خيالي ، أو عنوان ، أو علامة أو تذكرة أو توقيع أو حرف أو عدد أو شعار أو طرد أو إشارة أو وعاء أو أي مجموعة من الأشياء المذكورة أعلاه .
علامة خدمة : يقصد بها أي علامة ظاهرة مستعملة أو مقترح استعمالها لتمييز خدمات شخص عن خدمات الآخرين .
الإشارة الى المصدر الأول : يقصد به أي تعبير أو إشارة أو خدمة منتجة في قطر معين أو بمجموعة أقطار ، منطقة أو إقليم .
وزير : يقصد به وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية .
مقرر : يقصد به مقرر بموجب هذا القانون أو بأوامر أو قواعد أو لوائح تصدر بمقتضى هذا القانون .
سجل العلامات التجارية
ينشأ لأغراض هذا القانون سجل للعلامات التجارية تقيد فيه كل العلامات التجارية المسجلة بأسماء وعناوين أصحابها، وإشعارات التنازل، وأسماء وعناوين كل المنتفعين المسجلين، والمتنازلين ، مع الشروط والتقييدات والتجديدات ، والتخلي والإلغاء وما شابه ذلك من مواضيع متعلقة بالعلامات التجارية حسبما يقرر .
2- يحفظ السجل بمكاتب السجل التجاري بوزارة التموين والتجارة الداخلية في الخرطوم أو في أماكن أخرى يعينها الوزير بأمر منشور في الغازيته .
تعيين المسجل
يعين الوزير مسجلاً يكون مسؤولاً عن السجل ويقوم بتنفيذ الواجبات المنوطة به في هذا القانون .
5- العلامات التجارية تسجل لبضائع بعينها
1- تسجل العلامة التجارية للبضائع المعينة التي تستعمل من أجلها العلامة مع توضيح القسم الخاص بها حسبما مبين في تقسيم البضائع الواردة في الجدول المرفق مع قواعد العلامات التجارية التابعة لهذا القانون، على شريطة ألا يشمل التسجيل الواحد كل البضائع الواردة في قسم واحد .
2- يقرر المسجل كل المسائل الخاصة بالقسم وما يشتمل عليه من بضائع .
6- جواز اطلاع الجمهور على السجل وحصولهم على
نسخ من القيود المدونة
1- يكون السجل المنشأ بموجب هذا القانون معداً في جميع الأوقات المناسبة لاطلاع الجمهور عليه مع مراعاة تلك القواعد التي ربما تقرر .
2- تعطى نسخ مشهود بصحتها من أي قيد في السجل المذكور لأي شخص يطلب ذلك عند دفع الرسم المقرر .
7- تسجل العلامات التجارية وأسبقيتها
1- يكتسب الحق المطلق لملكية علامة بموجب هذا القانون عن طريق التسجيل وفقاً لنصوص هذا القانون .
2- يمنح حق تسجيل العلامة التجارية لأول شخص استوفى شروط التسجيل أو لأول شخص ادعى بوجه صحيح أسبقية تقديم مثل هذا الطلب .
3- يجوز تسجيل العلامات التجارية مع تقييد الألوان المستعملة فيها .

8- القيود الخاصة بالتسجيل
1- لا يجوز تسجيل العلامات الآتية كعلامات تجارية :
أ- العلامات التي تتكون من أشكال أو نماذج تعكس طبيعة هذه البضائع أو أغراضها الصناعية .
ب- العلامات التي تتكون أساساً من رمز أو دلالة ويجوز أن تؤدي أثناء التجارة على كشف خصائص السلعة مثل نوعها، كميتها ، غرضها ، قيمتها ، أو - منشأها .
ج- العلامات التي صارت متداولة لغوياً أو شائعة الاستعمال في تجارة القطر كوصف متعارف لبضائع بعينها .
د- العلامات التي تتعارض مع الأخلاق أو النظام العام والتي يراد بها بوجه خاص خدعة الدوائر التجارية أو الرأي العام بالنسبة لطبيعة تلك البضائع، أو أصلها أو طريقة صناعتها أو خصائصها أو مواتاتها للغرض المطلوب .
هـ- العلامات التي تحاكى أو تقلد النياشين العسكرية، أولاً الإعلام ومختلف أنواع الشارات أو الحروف الأولى لأسماء أي دولة أو أسماء أي دولة أو منظمة حكومية عالمية أو أي منظمة نشأت عن معاهدة دولية إلا اذا وافقت السلطات المختصة لتلك الدولة أو المنظمة العالمية .
و- العلامات التي تحاكى أو تقلد العلامات الرسمية أو الخاتم الرسمي لدولة إلا إذا وافقت على ذلك السلطات المختصة لتلك الدولة .
ز- العلامات المماثلة أو الشبيهة بالشارات الخاصة بمنظمات دينية أو طائفية أو قبلية .
ح- العلامات التي تشبه أو تقلد صورة أي زعيم ديني أو قبلي، أو لها أي دلالة طائفية .
2- لا يجوز تسجيل العلامات الآتية إلا بموافقة الطرف الثالث صاحب المصلحة :
أ- العلامات التي تشبه بصورة ربما تؤدي الى تضليل الرأي العام، علامة قد تم إيداعها أو تسجيلها بواسطة شخص ثالث، أو أودعت بعد ذلك بواسطة شخص يدعى عن وجه حق الأولوية في التسجيل بالنسبة لنفس البضائع أو لبضائع أخرى ربما يؤدي استعمال تلك العلامات الى تضليل الرأي العام بالنسبة لها .
ب- العلامات التي تعتبر اعادة طبع كامل أو جزئي أو تقليد أو ترجمة أو نسخة لعلامة أخرى وتؤدي بذلك الى تضليل الرأي العام حول علامة رائجة في البلاد ويمتلكها شخص ثالث .
ج- العلامات التي تنتهك من حقوق شخص ثالث أو تتعارض مع قوانين منع المنافسة المجحفة .

9- طلب التسجيل
1- يقدم طلب تسجيل العلامة الى المسجل في الشكل المقرر بعد دفع الرسوم المقررة ويحتوي على الآتي :

طلب تسجيل العلامة .
الاسم الكامل لمقدم الطلب وعنوانه، وإذا كان مقدم الطلب خارج البلاد يجب أن يودع الطلب بواسطة وكيل معترف به وفقاً للمادة 15 من هذا القانون .
2- إذا أودع الطلب وكيل لا ينتمي لنقابة المحامين، يجب أن يصحب معه توكيل شرعي يحمل توقيع مقدم الطلب .
3- إذا كان الطلب غير مكتمل ولم يكتمل في مدى ثلاثة أشهر من إيداعه يجوز للمسجل بعد أن يخطر مقدم الطلب كتابة وبالصورة المقررة عن النقص الموجود أن يعتبر الطلب قد تخلى عنه ما لم يكمل في الفترة المحددة في الأخطار .
تفاصيل الطلب
1- عند طلب تسجيل العلامة التجارية على مقدم الطلب أن يبين جنسيته وكدليل على ذلك، ومع مراعاة البند (3) يجب أن يصحب مع كل طلب شهادة تأسيس الشركة أو شهادة تسجيل الشراكة أو نبذة عن السجل التجاري الرسمي أو أي وثيقة أخرى يقبلها المسجل .
2- عند طلب تسجيل التنازل عن علامة تجارية، على المتنازل اثباتا لجنسيته ومراعاة البند (3) أن يرفع مع طلب تسجيل التنازل شهادة تأسيس الشركة أو شهادة تسجيل الشراكة أو نبذة عن السجل التجاري الرسمي أو أي وثيقة أخرى يقبلها المسجل .
عندما تكون تلك الشهادة، أو النبذة أو الوثيقة قد أودعت من قبل ذلك في السجل يجوز للمسجل أن يستغني عن تقديمها مرة أخرى شريطة أنه ريما يأمر بتقديمها مرة أخرى في أي حالة خاصة وإذا لم تكن الشهادة أو النبذة أو الوثيقة باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية يجب أن تقدم عنها ترجمة معتمدة باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية .
قبل صدور شهادة تسجيل العلامة التجارية يجب أن يتقدم مقدم الطلب للمسجل بإعلان يقسم بأن جنسيته لم تتغير منذ أن سلم المسجل طلبه لتسجيل العلامة التجارية.
11- التنافس في الطلبات للعلامات التجارية المتشابهة
إذا ادعى كل واحد من عدة أشخاص بأنه هو المالك لنفس العلامة أو لعلامات تجارية متشابهة لبضائع بعينها أو لصنف من البضائع وطالب بأن يسجل بوصفه مالكاً يجب على المسجل أن يحيل النزاع للمحكمة وعلى المحكمة عند البت في حقوق الأطراف المتنازعة ان تضع في اعتبارها تاريخ التسجيل في موطن منشأ العلامة وكذلك أسبقية استعمال العلامة في السودان.

12- الاتفاقيات الدولية
إذا أصبحت جمهورية السودان في أي وقت عضواً في اتفاق دولي هدفه الحماية المشتركة للعلامات التجارية، فإن أي شخص تقدم بطلب أولي لتسجيل علامة في دولة أخرى منضمة للاتفاق أو خلف ذلك الشخص له الحق عند طلبه ذلك، ان يعتبر وكأنه قد تقدم بطلب التسجيل في جمهورية السودان في نفس اليوم الذي تقدم فيه بالطلب الأول، شريطة أن يكون قد تقدم بالطلب في السودان في ظرف ستة أشهر من تقديم الطلب الأول وأن لا يكون لمالك العلامة المسجل الحق في التعويض عن أي ضرر حصل قبل تاريخ تسجيل العلامة في جمهورية السودان.
إذا رغب مقدم الطلب لتسجيل العلامة التجارية في الحصول على الأولوية المذكورة في البند السابق، فيمكنه الحصول عليها بالطرق المقررة.

13- صلاحية التسجيلات السابقة إعادة تنظيمها
العلامات التي نشرت في الغازيته وفقاً لقانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1931 الذي ألغى عند صدور هذا القانون تعتبر مسجلة وفقاً لهذا القانون على شريطة أن يتقدم مالك العلامة التجارية المسجل أو وكيله بطلب للمسجل في الشكل المقرر وبعد دفع الرسوم المقررة في خلال خمسة أعوام من التاريخ الذي يسري فيه هذا القانون وذلك بغرض تنظيم التسجيلات السابقة حسب جدول - قواعد العلامات التجارية.
14- يجوز تقديم طلب التسجيل والاعتراض على التسجيل بواسطة وكيل
يجوز تقديم طلب التسجيل والاعتراض على التسجيل وكذلك تقديم كل المداولات الأخرى بين مقدم الطلب المعترض على تقديم الطلب والمسجل وبين مالك العلامة التجارية المسجلة والمسجل أو أي شخص آخر بواسطة وكيل.
يجوز لأي مقدم طلب أو معترض أو مالك أن يعين وكيلاً نيابة عنه في تسجيل العلامة التجارية وذلك بأن يبعث للمسجل بتفويض بذلك موقع عليه إذا عين أي مالك لعلامة مسجلة وكيلاً له فإن أي مكاتبات أو وثائق خاصة بالعلامة التجارية بعث بها للوكيل تعتبر وكأنها بعثت لموكله.
يجب على أي شخص غير مقيم في السودان أن يتقدم بطلب التسجيل أو - الاعتراض على التسجيل أو أي وسائل أو مداولات أخرى بواسطة وكيل معترف به وفقاً للمادة 15 من هذا القانون.

15- مؤهلات الوكيل
يحق للأشخاص الآتية أسماؤهم أن يعملوا كوكلاء للعلامات التجارية:
أ - المحامون السودانيون الذين يعملون بالسودان.
ب - المحاسبون القانونيون السودانيون العاملون بالسودان.
ج - بموافقة الوزير الكتابية، التي يجوز له سحبها في أي وقت أو أن يضع عليها من الشروط ما يراها مناسبة:
أولاً: خريجو الجامعات والمعاهد العليا السودانيون الذين درسوا القانون التجاري.
ثانياً: السودانيون الذين لهم خبرة لا تقل عن خمسة أعوام في العمل في مكتب حكومي أو خاص بالعلامات التجارية.
ثالثاً: أي أشخاص آخرين يسمح لهم الوزير بذلك.
المسجل غير ملزم بقبول أي وكيل أدين أمام محكمة جنائية أو شطب اسمه من قائمة المحامين أو منع من العمل كمحاسب قانوني.

16- سلطة المسجل في رفض أو قبول أو تعديل أو تنقيح طلب التسجيل
يجوز للمسجل أن يرفض طلب تسجيل علامة تجارية أو أن يقبله غير مشروط أو وفقاً لشروط، أو تعديلات أو بعد تنقيح أو تقييد حول طريقة ومكان الاستعمال أو بغير ذلك من شروط يرى صحة وضعها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
أي رفض لتسجيل علامة تجارية أو أي شرط أو تعديل أو تنقيح أو تقييد يضعه المسجل يكون خاضعاً للاستئناف أمام المحكمة.

17- إعلان طلب
عندما يتم قبول طلب تسجيل العلامة التجارية بغير شرط أو بشروط أو تقييدات يقوم المسجل بأسرع فرصة بعد قبول الطلب، بالعمل على إعلانه بالطريقة المقررة وأن يبين الإعلان كل الشروط والتقييدات التي تم على أساسها قبول الطلب.

18- الاعتراض على التسجيل
عندما يعلن عن طلب تم قبوله يجوز لأي شخص مقيم بالسودان له المصلحة في ذلك أن يعترض على تسجيل العلامة التجارية في خلال ستة شهور من تاريخ الإعلان كما يجوز للأشخاص الذين يقيمون خارج السودان أن يتقدموا بطلب الاعتراض على قبول التسجيل خلال ثمانية شهور من تاريخ الإعلان، استناداً على واحد من الأسس الآتية:
أ - ان العلامة غير قابلة للتسجيل وفقاً لهذا القانون.
ب - قد حصل على العلامة عن طريق الغش.
ج - عند تقديم الطلب لم تكن هنالك نية لاستعمال العلامة أو أن مقدم الطلب قد تخلى عن علامته نهائياً.
يودع أي اعتراض على تسجيل علامة بالطريقة المقررة.
يرسل المسجل نسخة من إخطار الاعتراض لمقدم طلب التسجيل وفي خلال الفترة المقررة بعد استلامه للإخطار يرسل مقدم الطلب للمسجل دعوى مضاده يبين فيها الأسباب التي يعتمد عليها عند طلبه للتسجيل وإذا لم يفعل ذلك يعتبر قد تخلى عن طلبه.
إذا أرسل مقدم الطلب دعوى مضاده كما ورد سابقاً، يبعث المسجل بنسخة منها للشخص الذي تقدم بالاعتراض، يقوم المسجل إذا استدعى الأمر بالاستماع الى الأطراف المختلفة وبعد النظر في البينة المقدمة يقرر وفقاً لأي من الشروط، أو التعديلات أو التنقيح أو التقييد، قبول التسجيل.
عند سماع المسجل للأطراف المختلفة كما جاء في البند (4) يقدم البينة في شكل إقرار كتابي ويمكن أخذ البينة شفوياً في أي حالة يرى فيها المسجل ذلك أو أن يطلب إضافة للبينة المقدمة في شكل الإقرار الكتابي.
يخضع قرار المسجل للاستئناف أمام المحكمة.
إذا لم يقدم الاعتراض في خلال الفترة المقررة أو بعد صدور قرار المسجل النهائي أو قرار المحكمة التي منحت حق التسجيل فعلى المسجل مراعاة الشروط والتعديلات والتنقيح والتقييدات إن كانت هنالك أو يواصل إجراءات تسجيل الطلب وان يصدر شهادة التسجيل تحت توقيعه في الصورة المقررة على أن تسجل العلامة اعتباراً من تاريخ الطلب وسيكون مثل هذا التاريخ هو تاريخ التسجيل لأجل هذا القانون.

19- فترة التسجيل والتجديد
فترة تسجيل العلامة التجارية عشرة سنوات من تاريخ التسجيل. في أي وقت خلال ستة شهور قبل انقضاء هذه الفترة أو أي عشرة سنين لاحقة يمكن تجديد التسجيل بتقديم طلب بذلك في الصورة المقررة وبعد دفع الرسوم المقررة.
عند التجديد لا يسمح بإحداث تغيير في العلامة أو في قائمة البضائع التي سجلت باسمها العلامة ولكن يمكن شطب بعض البضائع من القائمة.
يسمح بمهلة إضافية لفترة ستة شهور لتجديد تسجيل العلامة التجارية بعد ان انتهت مدتها بشرط أن يدفع التزام مالي إضافي عن ذلك التأخير كما هو مقرر.
لأغراض المادة 22 من هذا القانون يجب أن لا تتعدى فترة استعمال العلامة بواسطة شخص آخر عن فترة تسجيل العلامة نفسها.

20- الحقوق التي يمنحها التسجيل
يمنح تسجيل العلامة صاحبة الحق في اقصاء الأطراف الثوالث من الآتي:
أ - أي استعمال للعلامة، أو لاشارة شبيهة بها ربما تضلل الرأي العام بالنسبة لبضائع سجلت العلامة باسمها أو بالنسبة لبضائع أخرى ربما يكون استعمال العلامة أوالإشارة بالنسبة لها مضللاً الرأي العام.
ب - أي استعمال آخر للعلامة أو استعمال الإشارة أو اسم تجاري مشابه لها، بدون وجه حق وفي أحوال ربما كانت ضارة بمصالح صاحب العلامة المسجلة.

21- التنازل عن وتحويل التسجيل
يجوز التنازل عن العلامة التجارية أو تحويلها مستقلة عن تحويل كل أعمال - صاحب التسجيل أو جزء منها بالنسبة لكل البضائع أو جزء من البضائع المسجلة باسمها بشرط أن تستعمل العلامة بواسطة الشخص المحالة إليه حتى لا ينطوي الأمر على خديعة أو ارتباك.
يجب أن يسجل التنازل عن طلب أي من الطرفين خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخه وبعد دفع الرسوم المقرر في حالة الإخفاق في التسجيل يصبح التنازل لاغياً وباطلاً. وعند اقتناع المسجل بإجراءات التنازل أو التحويل يجب عليه تسجيل ذلك كما سيكون قرار المسجل في هذا المعنى خاضعاً للاستئناف أمام المحاكم.

22- الترخيص
إذا استعملت العلامة بعد موافقة المالك المسجل، بواسطة شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري آخر، يعتبر هذا الاستعمال استعمالاً بواسطة المالك المسجل نفسه، على شرط أن تضمن العلاقات او الترتيبات القائمة بين المالك المسجل أو المستعمل، الإشراف الفعال بواسطة المالك على استعمال العلامة التجارية بالنسبة الى طبيعة وخصائص البضائع وعلى شريطة أن لا تستعمل العلامة التجارية بصورة ربما تضلل الرأي العام.
يجب أن تسجل الاتفاقات بين الأشخاص ذوي الصلة المتعلقة باستعمال العلامة التجارية المسجلة عند طلب أي من الطرفين، خلال ستة شهور من تاريخ الاتفاق وبعد دفع الرسم المقرر وعلى المسجل أن يصدر شهادة التسجيل تحت توقيعه في الاورنيك المقرر لذلك. على أن يكون التسجيل اعتباراً من تاريخ الطلب وعلى أن لا تتعدى فترة التسجيل عن فترة تسجيل العلامة نفسها، عند الإخفاق في تسجيل الاتفاق تصبح الرخصة لاغية وباطلة.
أ - يجوز للوزير أن ينص بأمر بأن الاتفاقات الخاصة باستعمال العلامات التجارية بواسطة الأشخاص ذوي الصلة، وكذلك تعديل وتجديد هذه الاتفاقات التي تشمل دفع عوائد نسبية في الخارج تحتاج الى موافقته واضعاً في الاعتبار احتياجات البلاد وتطورها الاقتصادي.
ب - يخضع تحويل العوائد النسبية للخارج للوائح العملة الحالية.

23- التخلي عن التسجيل
يجوز لمالك العلامة التجارية المسجل ان يتخلى عن التسجيل اما كلية أو جزئياً بالنسبة للبضائع التي سجلت باسمها العلامة وذلك حسب الطرق المقررة بعد دفع رسم النشر المقرر.

24- إلغاء التسجيل
تأمر المحكمة بإلغاء التسجيل عند طلب أي شخص له مصلحة في ذلك أو عند طلب المسجل:
أ - إذا لم تكن العلامة مستحقة التسجيل بنص المادتين 3 و 8 على شرط أن الأسباب التي لم تكن موجودة عند قرار التسجيل لن تؤخذ في الاعتبار.
ب - إذا حصل على العلامة عن طريق الغش.
ج - إذا لم تستعمل العلامة بعد تسجيلها في جمهورية السودان دون سبب وجيه خلال خمسة أعوام متتالية قبل الادعاء بعدم الاستعمال تقرر المحكمة حسب ظروف القضية على من يقع عبء الاثبات عند الادعاء عدم استعمال العلامة أو استعمالها.

25- تطبيق نصوص هذا القانون على علامات الخدمة
تطبق نصوص هذا القانون على علامات لخدمة بالنسبة للخدمات المبينة في التسجيل.

26- التسجيل دليل ظاهر على صحة ملكية العلامة التجارية
في كل الإجراءات القانونية الخاصة بعلامة تجارية مسجلة يكون تسجيل الشخص كمالك للعلامة التجارية دليل ظاهر على صحة التسجيل الأصلي لتلك العلامة التجارية ولكل ما تبع ذلك من تنازلات أو تصرفات فيها.

27- الجرائم والتعديات
أي شخص ينتحل تسجيل علامة تجارية بجمهورية السودان بدون أن تكون مسجلة بالفعل يصبح عرضة عند كل جريمة لغرامة لا تزيد عن 200 جنيه سوداني.
لا يحق لأي شخص رفع دعوى للحصول على تعويضات عن التعدي على العلامة التجارية غير المسجلة في جمهورية السودان.
في حالة الدعوى بالتعدي على العلامة التجارية، تقوم المحكمة التي تنظر في دعوى التعدي بقبول البينة عن استعمال العادات التجارية لتشكيلة البضائع التي سجلت العلامة التجارية باسمها وعن أي - علامات تجارية أو تشكيلة استعملت استعمالاً قانونياً بالنسبة لتلك البضائع او بواسطة أشخاص آخرين.
لا يؤثر التسجيل بمقتضى هذا القانون على أي استعمال صحيح بواسطة شخص لاسمه أو محل عمله أو اسم أو محل عمل سلعة او استعمال أي شخص لاي وصف حقيقي عن طبيعة وخصائص بضائعه.
لا شيء في هذا القانون يعتبر ماساً لحق الشخص في رفع دعوى ضد أي شخص آخر عن المنافسة المجحفة لتجارته أو لأي تعويض عن أضرار تلك المنافسة.
أي شخص يقوم بغرض الغش، بارتكاب أو يحاول ارتكاب أو مساعدة أو تحريض أي شخص آخر بارتكاب أي من الأعمال الآتية، يكون مرتكباً جريمة بموجب هذا القانون ويكون عرضة، عند الإدانة للسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز العام الواحد أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز الـ 500 جنيه سوداني أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
أ - يستعمل علامة تجارية مسجلة بمقتضى هذا القانون بواسطة شخص آخر أو تقليداً لعلامة تجارية سجلت البضائع باسمها.
ب - يبيع أو يخزن لأجل البيع، أو يعرض للبيع بضائع تحمل علامة يعتبر استعمالها مخالفة تحت الفقرة (أ).
ج - يستعمل علامة مسجلة تسجيلاً صحيحاً وفقاً لهذا القانون بواسطة شخص من اجل الدعاية في الصحافة العامة أو في أي شكل من الأشكال عن بضائع سجلت العلامة باسمها.
د - يؤشر على أو ينحت أو يطبع أو يبيع أي لوحة، أو صيغة أو اكليشيه أو أي وصف لعلامة مسجلة تسجيلاتً صحيحاً بواسطة شخص آخر، أو أي تقليد مثل ذلك يمكن أن شخص غير المالك المسجل لتلك العلامة التجارية من الاستفادة منها بطريقة تعتبر مخالفة وفق ما جاء في الفقرات (أ) و (ب) و (ج).
هـ - يجعل من يغلف أو يلف، أو يبيع أو يخزن بغرض البيع بضائع جمعت أو غلفت أو لفت أو جهزت في أي صورة لتغري المشترين بأنها بضائع لمنتج آخر أو ذات أصل غير أصلها الحقيقي.
من أجل أغراض هذه الفقرة، يصبح غير ذي بال أن تحمل أو لا تحمل البضائع التي قلد تغليفها أو لفها أو جمعها علامة مسجلة تسجيلاً صحيحاً.
د - يستورد أي بضائع تحمل علامة ربما تشكل تعدياً على علامة مسجلة تسجيلاً صحيحاً أو يستورد بضائع جمعت أو لفت أو غلفت أو حضرت بشكل يمكنها من أن تروج وكأنها بضائع لمنتج آخر.
يجوز للمحكمة التي يقف أمامها أي شخص متهم تحت الفقرة السابقة أن تأمر بأن جميع البضائع ومواد التغليف واللف والدعاية والاكليشيهات والأقراص وكذلك جميع أجهزة مواد طباعة العلامة أو التغليف أو اللف أو الدعاية أو أي مواد أخرى لها صلة بالجريمة التي ارتكبت تتم مصادرتها وتحطيمها.

28- الاختصاص في نظر الجرائم
تحاكم الجرائم الواقعة تحت هذا القانون بواسطة محكمة قاض من الدرجة الأولى أو أي محكمة أعلى منها.

29- سلطات الوزير في إصدار القواعد
وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون يجوز للوزير من وقت لآخر أن يصدر من القواعد أو يقرر من الأشكال أو أن يقوم باتخاذ ما يراه مناسباً من الإجراءات:
أ - لتنظيم الإجراءات وفقاً لهذا القانون.
ب - لتبويب البضائع والخدمات بهدف تسجيل العلامات التجارية.
ج - بموافقة وزير المالية والاقتصاد لتحديد الرسوم المقرر دفعها لهذا القانون.
د - لعمل أو طلب صور معتمدة للعلامات التجارية والوثائق الأخرى.
هـ - لضمان وتنظيم ونشر وبيع أو توزيع نسخ العلامات التجارية والوثائق الأخرى بالطريقة التي يراها المسجل مناسبة.
و - وبشكل عام لتنظيم عملية السجل بالنسبة للعلامات التجارية وكل المسائل التي وضعها هذا القانون تحت إشرافه أو رقابة المسجل.

30- احتباس العلامة عندما يصبح المالك المسجل مواطناً لبلد ممنوع التعامل معه
عندما يصبح المالك المسجل لأي علامة تجارية مواطناً لبلد ممنوع التعامل معه يفقد ذلك الشخص كل حقوقه في العلامة التجارية ويتم احتباس العلامة وإيداعها عند الوزير، وللوزير السلطة في عمل أي إجراء يراه مناسباً بالنسبة لتلك العلامات التجارية وبشكل خاص له الحق في تحويل العلامات وكل الحقوق الناشئة لأي شخص وفقاً للشروط التي يراها مناسبة.

31- طلبات الأشخاص غير المقيمين
طلبات الأشخاص غير المقيمين في السودان للمسجل للتحويل والتجديد وكل الأعمال الأخرى تحت هذا القانون يجب أن تقدم بواسطة وكيل.

*

----------

